# Anyone have a Yamaha converted to twin prop?



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

Kinda like the duo prop on volvo outdrives. I see there is some folks in S. TX converting the Yamahas for really shallow water flats boats.

How do the pick up water with half the prop out of the water? Don't the impellers have to be changed pretty often due to sand being picked up in such shallow water.

I have always been more of an offshore person so I don't know much about these really shallow running boats.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

it's called a TRP - Twin Roatating Prop, and it's not a conversion but a factory item.


As for impellers, we never had any issues with the one we had. Just regular old maintanance.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Not Factory From Yamaha*



Spots and Dots said:


> it's called a TRP - Twin Roatating Prop, and it's not a conversion but a factory item.
> 
> As for impellers, we never had any issues with the one we had. Just regular old maintanance.


Yahama does not make an outboard with the twin props. They just became aware of them recently. I received a call from someone who asked me about them and I said I wasn't aware of them. The person who called me is with Yamaha U.S.A, not a dealer. I believe they are an aftermarket conversion done here in Texas but, they definitely are not factory from Yamaha.


----------



## ichiban (Aug 13, 2007)

Whoever you talked too is mistaken. Yamaha has made this lower unit for years, stopped, and is soon to be offering it again. I have this engine in a 150 and so do many others on this board. The previous reference to the factory designation as a TRP is also correct. BTW, the water pickup on this lower unit is located on the nose of the lower unit instead of higher up as on a regular lower unit. Even better for shallow water pickup. A 4-wheel drive lower unit with better performance in shallow water. It does effect top end performance.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

ichiban said:


> Whoever you talked too is mistaken. Yamaha has made this lower unit for years, stopped, and is soon to be offering it again. I have this engine in a 150 and so do many others on this board. The previous reference to the factory designation as a TRP is also correct. BTW, the water pickup on this lower unit is located on the nose of the lower unit instead of higher up as on a regular lower unit. Even better for shallow water pickup. A 4-wheel drive lower unit with better performance in shallow water. It does effect top end performance.


I was told they *used *to make this unit but no more and haven't for quite a while. I saw on the net that some manufacturers are selling boats with this option. I don't think new Yamahas have these lower units from the factory. I am told they are after market conversion. If there is a demand I'm sure Yamaha would would be glad to start selling these engines again.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

oh you can buy them from yamaha dealerships around south texas, if you have the 4K just layin around plus another grand for props. i have yet to ride with a 4stroke trp unit, i hear its not too bad..


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I may have the dates wrong but I think Yamaha made the TRP's from around 1996 till 2005.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Call Ronnie's Marine here in Corpus. They have the TRP lower units in stock. I have one on my 150 / Majek RFL and love it. No water pump issues if sealed properly.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*A follow up question*

Since they are not Yamaha is there a potential for warranty problems? Does the manufacturer of the lower units provide a warranty and, how, if at all, does it affect the Yamaha warranty?

Has Yamaha ever denied a warranty on the engine because ot the after market lower unit?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

The TRP lower units are from Yamaha. Assume you will have the original engine warranty and 1 year on the new TRP lower unit.

Charles


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Can you install a TRP on anything other than an 150hp? I have a 225 HPDI.


----------



## willyp007 (May 27, 2009)

*fish forever work whenever*

my 97 trp came from yamaha with 1yr. warn


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*After further research,,,*

I found the TRP is a Yamaha part and comes with a one year warranty. The engine has a three year warranty.

I am told that Yamaha is considering adding the package to its line up which would increase the warranty to the full three years I think.


----------



## AMT (Jan 10, 2006)

Yamaha is the only one who builds a TRP lower unit for an outboard. Yamaha dropped the OX66 throttle body fuel injected model back in 2005. Texas Dealers wanted a TRP. Yamaha allowed dealers to install a TRP on F150, VZ150, and VZ175 Yamaha's for the Texas shallow water boats. Go to a Yamaha Dealer and they will have all of the warranty details for a TRP Yamaha.


----------



## Fire Pirate (May 13, 2009)

I have 2004 Yamaha 150 TRP on a 20 foot Shallow Sport. Top end is around 44mph, and it is definitely the 4x4 on water...... I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I have seen a TRP on a 300. Not sure what if any modifications were needed but i have seen it.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a TRP lower unit on my 350.

















However, its on my ski boat and the 350 is a chevy and the lower is a volvo .


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

You Mean Like this Trp lower unit mounted on a Yamaha 300 Hpdi??? yes they will fit other engines , than a 150,,, Had to do a little extra cupping on the 21 pit props, but it will work and run!!!


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

why not just use a Jet lower unit?


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

JLand said:


> Yahama does not make an outboard with the twin props. They just became aware of them recently. I received a call from someone who asked me about them and I said I wasn't aware of them. The person who called me is with Yamaha U.S.A, not a dealer. I believe they are an aftermarket conversion done here in Texas but, they definitely are not factory from Yamaha.


 Sorry you are wrong, I'm a Yamaha Dealer, and they made the D150 carb engine from ,with a trp lower unit in 1997 and 1998, and the DX 150 a Efi engine with the trp lower unit from 1999 to 2005. They came from the factory with the trp lower unit installed, and were orginally built for the bass boat market to give the 150 a speed advatage, but worked better for the texas flats, and Texas dealers sold lots of them but only on the Texas coast was 90% or so of the sales . per our Tech and sales reps from yamaha. Yes you cans till buy the lower units and intall them on a new engine and NOT void the warranty, I have talked to the Warranty Dept ,in person in Atlanta Ga. at Yamaha School.
Yes they would sell, but only in Texas and not enough to make a Japan production run, they have talked but not out yet, as of 2 weeks ago from my Yamaha sales rep, a F150 with out a lower unit from Japan, that a dealer can order a boxed trp lower unit to install. This has been brought up at the Dealer sales meetings, and Tech meetings for the past 3 years at least.

THe out board jet unit loses 25% of the power and needs 
22 1/2" transom and only will work on cetain boats, and boat bottoms.
I have worked with outboard jets for over 15 years, and Rig out and sell several a year, with the new Yamaha 4 stroke in the 30 hp, 40 hp, 60, hp, 90, and 150 hp, they are quiet, and run shallow on the right set ups, and the smaller ones are running 25+ mph on 15- 16 ft boats and can run in 3-4" of water with no prop or bottom scaring, and take off in 6-8 " of water, and only burn 1 gal a hour and are so quite you can talk in a normal voice and hear each other,!!!!! do not believe me come and take a ride with me on one of the ones i have rigged.


----------

